# voorkeur uitdrukken



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo

om mijn voorkeur in het Nederlands uit te drukken, kloppen de volgende zinnen?

Ik verkies een oranje huis dan een blauw huis.

Ik geef de voorkeur aan een oranje huis dan een blauw huis.

Ik heb liever een oranje huis dan een blauw huis.


in geval van voedsel, wat moet ik zeggen?

Ik eet liever appels dan ananassen.

Ik verkies vandaag om kip te eten.

er zijn informele manieren om die dingen te zeggen?

bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik verkies een oranje huis dan een blauw huis. =>boven
> 
> Ik geef de voorkeur aan een oranje huis dan een blauw huis. => boven
> 
> Ik heb liever een oranje huis dan een blauw huis.
> 
> 
> in geval van voedsel, wat moet ik zeggen?
> 
> Ik eet liever appels dan ananassen.
> 
> Ik verkies vandaag om kip te eten => ongewoon   Informeel:   Ik eet liever kip vandaag.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you!!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb ooit deze lijst gemaakt, niet direct zo nieuw, vrees ik: 

*Ik        vind               *zwemmen*    leuker dan              *fietsen
Ik        verkies          zwemmen    *boven*                         fietsen
Ik        geef de voorkeur    aan   zwemmen    (boven                     fietsen)
*Ik                         zwem       liever dan        *ik fiets
                            ga                   liever naar D  dan naar  S
Ik        vind               beide             even leuk


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> Ik eet liever appels dan ananassen.


_Ik eet liever een appel dan ananas.
Ik hou meer van appels dan van ananas.
Ik vind appels lekkerder dan ananas._

In het Nederlands zeg je _ananas eten_ in het enkelvoud en zonder lidwoord. Het wordt dan als een niet-telbaar substantief gebruikt, zoals _brood_, _vis_ of _bloemkool_. Je kunt natuurlijk wel zeggen dat je bijvoorbeeld samen met je vrienden _drie ananassen_ hebt gegeten, net zoals je kunt zeggen dat je _een heel brood_ hebt opgegeten.



> Ik verkies vandaag om kip te eten.


_Ik kies/neem vandaag kip _(bijvoorbeeld wanneer je naar een menukaart kijkt)
_Ik heb vandaag zin/trek in kip.
Ik wil vandaag (graag/liever/het liefst) kip (eten).
Ik eet vandaag (liever/het liefst) kip._


----------



## ThomasK

Hans Molenslag said:


> _Ik eet liever een appel dan ananas.
> Ik hou meer van appels dan van ananas.
> Ik vind appels lekkerder dan ananas._
> 
> In het Nederlands zeg je _ananas eten_ in het enkelvoud en zonder lidwoord. Het wordt dan als een niet-telbaar substantief gebruikt, zoals _brood_, _vis_ of _bloemkool_. Je kunt natuurlijk wel zeggen dat je bijvoorbeeld samen met je vrienden _drie ananassen_ hebt gegeten, net zoals je kunt zeggen dat je _een heel brood_ hebt opgegeten.


 Ik kan akkoord gaan dat het couranter is in jouw vorm, maar... ???

De tweede reeks is uiteraard oké, maar eerder LIKE, vind ik, dan PREFER. Maar oké, nuttige aanvulling. --- Ho maar, "eerder" gaat ook in de richting van PREFER...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik kan akkoord gaan dat het couranter is in jouw vorm, maar... ???
> 
> De tweede reeks is uiteraard oké, maar eerder LIKE, vind ik, dan PREFER. Maar oké, nuttige aanvulling. --- Ho maar, "eerder" gaat ook in de richting van PREFER...



Een appel eet je zo op, in één keer, een ananas niet zo, je eet 'ervan', vandaar wellicht het gebruik van het enkelvoud. 

Als je de meervoudswending 
<Ik eet liever appels dan.... andere vruchten>gebruikt, lijkt me het gebruik van  'ananassen' niet te botsen. Ik was er dan ook niet over gevallen. Ik vraag me af of er nog andere grote vruchten zijn waar je eerder 'van' eet dan  helemaal, opeet en welke ook het enkelvoud zouden nemen? Of vormt ananas een absolute uitzondering?


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, nog niet aan gedacht. Dan zou het inderdaad zinniger zijn - en je hypothese lijkt mij steek te houden!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Daar gaan we weer. Nee dus.

Je zegt niet: _ik eet liever asperges dan bloemkolen_. In normaal Nederlands zeg je: _ik eet liever asperges dan bloemkool_.
Op dezelfde manier zeg je niet: _ik eet liever kersen dan ananassen_, maar wel: _liever kersen dan ananas_.


----------



## ThomasK

"Normaal" dus.


----------



## eno2

Je eet niet vele bloemkolen maar ´één, of een gedeelte daarvan.  Bloemkool dus.

ik eet liever asperges dan erwten.

Ik wil wel eens een link zien die dat niet goed noemt.

Als dat niet goed is, zag en zeg ik nog liever

'ik eet liever asperge dan erwt'

Wat met:

'ik eet liever ananas dan appel.

'Ik eet liever bloemkool dan  asperge'


----------



## Alisson Pereira

ik zag dat het een ingewikkelde kwestie was of niet. dus, kan ik zeggen?

Bijvoorbeeld: ik ben bij mijn zus en zij zegt: koffie, thee of sap?

Ik wil sap./ik wil graag sap.
Ik verkies thee.
Ik drink liever koffie

Ik weet dat je gewoon sap, koffie of sap zegt, genoeg is (is dat zin goed?)


----------



## eno2

Sap, graag.
Thee liefst. Thee graag.
Koffie liefst. Koffie graag.

Nee die zin is niet goed.
---


Alisson Pereira said:


> ik zag dat het een ingewikkelde kwestie was of niet.


Niet dus. Eet jij ananassen of ananas?. Als je ananassen eet, zeg dan: ananassen.
Eet jij bloemkolen of bloemkool? Als je bloemkolen eet, zeg dan bloemkolen.
Nederlanders eten ananas en bloemkool.  Maar wel appels en peren en kersen en aspergen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dat begrijp ik, dank u.


----------



## Leritu

Alisson Pereira said:


> Bijvoorbeeld: ik ben bij mijn zus en zij zegt: koffie, thee of sap?
> 
> Ik wil sap./ik wil graag sap.
> Ik verkies thee.
> Ik drink liever koffie



Correct! Al zullen Nederlanders niet zo snel 'ik verkies thee' zeggen in deze situatie, 'verkiezen' hoor je vooral in een context waarbij de andere optie expliciet afvalt. Bijvoorbeeld: 'Ik verkies thee boven koffie.'


----------

